# Jack and Mr. Crank (finished)



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

I have finally finished my first pneumatic prop! Spent many hours on this from design to build. it plays pop goes the weasel (not heard hear) and is triggered with a toggle switch. Running at 60 psi right now. toggle switch will be located in a ticket booth i will build next.

Thanks to all of you and this awesome forum! I learned a lot from here while building this prop.
(sorry for sideways pic.)


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That's pretty sweet. It's actually pretty similar to a prop I'm working on myself, and now I fell encouraged to finish that one.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: This is one cool prop! I am not a huge 'clown' fan, but I sort of love the guy that pops out of the box. There is something a little sinister about him and it really creeps me out! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a fantastic prop!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

that would definately make the tots jump as they walk past. GREAT STUFF !!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome job. I'm sure you'll get more than a few screams from this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the combination of bright cheery colors and the two rather demented looking creatures.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

The little dude working the crank is awesome! It really ups the creepiness factor.


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks everyone... the creepy version of pop goes the weasel i made goes really good with this too. I will have to post another video here when i do the full dress rehearsal of my haunt.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

This is really great! And it's something different besides rotting corpses and jumping zombies (not that there's anything wrong with those!).


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic job on that. I particularly love the color scheme you've used. Well done!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great job! Holy cow what a project!

I love that he goes back into the box just as fast as when he comes out.


----------

